# Our little home haunt 2018



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Guess I'll get in on the sharing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome! Everything looks great! Very colorful and visually interesting. Love the variety of scenes. Really liked the skellies and Ouija board, but the whole haunt is fantastic. Nice crowd too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cool haunt. Love your use of colored lights and those skellies with the Ouija board


----------



## Ktays (May 13, 2017)

Awesome setup! The layout is great with a variety of scenes. Giving me some ideas for next year. Looked to be a fun night for the neighborhood. Nicely done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really well done!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nicely done indeed - LOVE the lighting and my favorite is the skellies and Ouija board as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm getting on the "skellies with ouija board" bandwagon as well:jol:

The purple and green lighting is gorgeous.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the positive vibes everyone!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with everyone but love the skeletons and ouija board the best. Great setup.


----------



## Mvcornmaze (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks Awesome! Visuals and colors were very interesting, I loved different scenes and the whole haunt was amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very cool setup! Everything is so colorful! I love the skeleton with the lantern!


----------



## Wigington_Ranch (Sep 13, 2019)

Sweet set up, love the audience outside and all of the
trick r treaters. Well done!


----------

